# calibrating freeway cruisers



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Heres the scenario... 
My brother in law got a speeding ticket, of 60 in a 45....paced, and an unnessecary squeealing of tires charge bringing him to court. He states that the officer in question was outside of his car with another vehicle writing a ticket no less than 50 feet away, when he left the parking lot. Less than a 3/4 mile down the road he was pulled over by that officer for speeding and squeeling of tires. He was asking me if i knew how he could get out of the ticket, because "he wasnt speeding...why would he speed and screech the tires with an officer so close to where he was with beacons on?" now granted he was leaving a bar (as a DD) the officer was possibly pulling him over on possible OMVI charges hoping he was right. He feels that the officer just wanted to pull him over and made all of this up. So, he wants to know if he can request that the officer's cruiser is taken to highway speed and make sure the spedometer is calibrated correctly... I belive that they can, he thinks the case will be thrown out due to too much work involved. And as for the squeeling of tires, he drives a honda accord with the scca (sports car club of america) in the solo2 autocrossing events, the car that he was driving that night has a 800 dollar set of tires on it, that he cant even break loose on the track taking turns at 50mph... is that a valid fact that can be used in court? does he have any chance of getting out of this?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Your brother in law was written the citation for a reason. No, its not too much work, and NO, it probably wont be done either. All the magistrate needs to hear is proponderance of the evidence for each infraction. I dont give tickets to people who don't commit the infractions, and I dont know anyone that does. And by asking those questions here, I hope you dont expect any help in getting your brother in law out of ticket for obviously driving like a clown.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank God we have this "Ask a Cop" Forum. It keeps me highly entertained. If I didn't have this, I'd have to go out and pull people over on "made up charges" to keep myself entertained.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ lofu


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Crashing the Amber
"Squeeling" the Tires
Man I'm learning something new every day.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Stay tuned, SOT: "Squeeling the Amber" will be the next topic!


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

This stuff is priceless. I would love being the court officer for my PD when this guy comes 
in and tries to get off.... I would piss my pants:jestera:



lofu said:


> Thank God we have this "Ask a Cop" Forum. It keeps me highly entertained. If I didn't have this, I'd have to go out and pull people over on "made up charges" to keep myself entertained.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

> So, he wants to know if he can request that the officer's cruiser is taken to highway speed and make sure the spedometer is calibrated correctly


Ford CV cruisers speedometers are already certified and calibrated from the factory. Says so right on it.

Also, krispykremecadet in a police forum isnt a screen name that will win you alot of fans or respect =D>


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

How about just paying the cite? If he can afford an $800 dollar set of tires then it shouldn't be a big deal. And tell him to stop driving like Jeff Gordon when he's on a public way!!!


----------

